# Ranking Anxiety Level in Situations



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

hey guys, for my cbt on tuesday, I have to come up with a list of 10 situations, that cause anxiety in order from having the most anxiety, to the least anxiety.

I'm stuck

I know there are a ton of things I can list, but I've only come up with: talking to a large crowd/class, and asking someone for something or for help. 

Any more ideas would be greatly appreciated. I'm just having a brain fart coming up with any more than those two. :no


----------



## deltan144 (Mar 11, 2009)

talking over the phone
reading out a passage in class
giving your opinions in class
meeting new people
attending parties/clubbing
eating in public
talking to a group of girls lol
talking to relatives


----------



## ladygrey (Mar 27, 2009)

ooohh yay!! thank you so much!! now my mind is coming up with other ideas!! woo! :boogie


----------

